

Ask HN: General Consensus on Buying Content - GB_001

Hello, I'm in the process of creating a heavily user content based web application. But the thing is that for the app to work as specified user content must be present.<p>I'm thinking of buying initial user content the first week of release, in order to fill the void of a content-less site upon completion.<p>What is the general consensus when it comes to buying content?<p>Can it actually hurt my product?
======
brownday
As long as it's original content, I don't see a reason why it would hurt your
product.

~~~
GB_001
Thanks, that's what I was thinking.

